

Show HN: NoobNinja - get and give help for specific coding or design tasks - neon
http://noobninja.com/

======
btilly
Sorry to be negative, but I've personally found that people who offer me
prizes, money, etc to help others result in my choosing not to. I have people
who are willing to pay me _real_ money to help.

But places where I get involved in discussions, I'm willing to offer valuable
advice on.

Since this draws a distinction between people who get and receive help, and
discourages public discussion, I can't see myself getting involved. Sorry.

~~~
njs12345
It depends. Some people enjoy teaching, and for beer money, if you're just
getting started, what's not to like?

~~~
btilly
A bit over a decade ago, that is exactly how I thought when I signed up for
experts exchange to answer Perl questions. At about the same time I signed up
for Perlmonks.

A couple of years later I never went to experts exchange, even though they
were willing to pay money. Meanwhile I was so active on Perlmonks that I had
the highest earned points of anyone on the site.

It turns out that I enjoy teaching exactly because I'm motivated by the
interaction. Make the interaction wrong, and I'm never going to show up. OK, I
will if you pay enough, but any true expert will have no shortage of people
willing to pay more for their time than any junior person can ever hope to
afford.

Now granted, I'm an outlier. But this is a critically important problem that
needs to be solved in any kind of problem/answer site.

------
sgdesign
Looks great! I actually had a very similar idea myself:

<http://talkbee.heroku.com/>

Never really got it off the ground because I realized it was too complex of an
idea for a single person. Two-sided marketplaces in general are hard, but
especially one that involves coordinating people's time like this.

------
DigitalSea
I can't sign up as a sensei, Getting the very similar 500 POST error when
trying to submit.

"Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 500 (Internal
Server Error) <http://noobninja.com/invites>

~~~
neon
The issue was with rails' default 255 character limit on strings. Quick change
to a text field with no limit fixed things. Small oversights like this truly
make me feel like a #NoobNinja :)

------
yeahsure
Looks really good.

I tried to fill out the form to get an invite, but when I pressed Enter, the
form wasn't sent, instead it added a new line to the input field.

Hope this helps, and excuse me for my English - not my main language :)

~~~
saiko-chriskun
this is standard behavior for a text box....

EDIT: and btw your English is fine, would never had noticed anything if you
didn't say so :P

~~~
chris-j
You're right. That is standard for a text box. But the email field, which is a
textarea element looks like a text input field, where pressing enter would
normally submit the form.

------
jc4p
Error 500 on the submission for being a sensei, with no feedback to the user
that it didn't go through: <http://i.imgur.com/DHA4w.png>

~~~
neon
Think this was due to the uptick in traffic - scaled up the heroku processes
to accomodate. Should be ok now!

~~~
saiko-chriskun
I don't think so I'm getting a very similar issue.

~~~
neon
Strange. Many submissions have gone through ok - looking into it now.

~~~
corroded
I'm still getting the 500 error as of now

------
eranation
Site looks great, a favicon would be a nice final touch

------
saiko-chriskun
If you want to be proper, you're forgetting to add the 'u' to the end of
ohayou and arigatou :P

~~~
rangibaby
Actually, if you wanted to be _proper_ you would use a circumflex or macron
over the long vowel, depending on which version of ISO 3602[1] you are
following.

Of course, that looks pretentious, especially when typed. ;-)

[1]<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunrei-shiki_R%C5%8Dmaji>

~~~
saiko-chriskun
Ah I thought it was more proper to add the u than to do the line over the o.
It's at least much more prevalent :P.

------
nostromo
Looks fun. Why invite only?

~~~
neon
Gathering a solid base of sensei in order to have requests for help filled in
a sensible way. Sign up! :)

------
mck-
Very nice -- have you thougt of a screenshare feature on your platform?

------
saiko-chriskun
request invite button for sensei doesn't seem to do anything?

EDIT: yeah looking at the network requests it's giving an internal server
error.

------
hk__2
Why do I need Skype to help people?

~~~
Axsuul
Should also consider Google Hangout. Congrats on the launch!

~~~
saiko-chriskun
Hangouts ftw!

------
chhuang
Is this similar to Bountify.co?

~~~
Sirupsen
With Bountify.co, you pay for the result rather than the proccess to the
result.

------
autotravis
Very nice site design.

